# Apollo 13 (1995) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (exposition for the Best Dramatic Film Score Award 1996)



## HansZimmer

The score of the film "Apollo 13" (1995) was nominated for "Best original dramatic score" at the Academy Awards of 1996. The music has been composed by James Horner.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite and the relative images (basically, the scenes of the films with the dialogues removed, so that there are only the images and the music), which is structured in this way:
00:00 The Launch (the departure of the rakete)
10:15 Master Alarm (the scene of "Huston, we have a problem")
13:23 Re-Entry & Splashdown (the dangerous re-entry in the earth)






If you want to listen to the full suites, you can use this youtube playlist.


----------

